# Finesse Table Saw Alignment with PALS



## LeeJ

Hi Jack,

Great review.

Lee


----------



## DannyBoy

This is a pretty interesting upgrade.

~DB


----------



## a1Jim

A new one on me Thanks for the super review


----------



## mnguy

I installed this same system on my Jet contractor saw ~2 years ago, and I also heartily endorse the product. Once you have it installed, you set it and forget it.


----------



## ElmoSr

very interesting i sure need something,,,


----------



## dfdye

I have seen this product and figured it must be a good upgrade over a dead-blow mallet. Thanks for the review.


----------



## toddclare

I have one of these on my Delta contractor saw and agree 100% with the review. Took no time to install, was simple to adjust (that's lefty-loosey, right?), and locks it in perfectly within a few minutes.


----------



## woodplay

I've got these on my tablesaw. It's a Jet contractor style. They did help me bring it into a reasonable alignment. I think they would have been more helpful if I just didn't have to contort my arm just to get to my trunion bolts.


----------



## PflugervilleSteve

I've used these as well. For around $20, it's one of the most knuckle saving, best additions to a contractor saw I can think of. Trying to align trunnions by whacking it with a block of wood or by hand is no fun.


----------



## bch

I just used these as well and am very pleased. I would recommend them to anyone with a contractors saw. Why these don't come with every contractors saw is beyond me. I only have negative comments on their instructions, which I comment on in my blog.


----------



## ajosephg

I have these on my saw, and I recommend them.


----------



## Chocdog

I had just purchased the saw pals for my rigid 2424. After talking to Jerry Cole to verify they would work with my saw I placed my order. I love the concept but I really had some major issues with using them. 
*First*, in my opinion, the only thing that qualified them for my table saw was the stud diameter. I really do not think they were ever test on various saws. 
*Second*, once installed access to the motor side adjustment screw was almost impossible. Using an allen wrench with just fingertips was not easy. 
*Third*, after finally have the blade aligned, I went to zero out my stops. 90 was fine, trying to get to 45 was another story. The extra long studs, hex nut and lock nut were making contact with the blade cover mount by the motor. I decided to unbolt the mount and rotate it 180 for additional clearance. Still I had contact and could not reach 45. I ended up having to cut the corner off the mounting bracket. Not happy about that. I am definitely not looking forward to have to adjust the blade again. I do not think I would recommend this item.


----------



## Ardubya

I was about to post a question to the forum asking if anyone was using this product and came across this thread. I just "discovered" the PALS product while searching for a vendor for machined pulleys. This is a very interesting review and I think I'm convinced to give it a try.

Thanks!


----------

